# Mess dress footwear?



## Armymedic (11 Jun 2008)

What is the standard foot wear worn with mess dress?


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jun 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> What is the standard foot wear worn with mess dress?



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68237.0


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> What is the standard foot wear worn with mess dress?




That would depend on Branch/Service/Regiment.  Try looking in CF Dress Regs for your appropriate Mess Kit.  You should find not only the type of Mess Kit, but also the placement of buttons, colour of Facings, type of shirt and shirt collar, whether or not you wear a vest or cummerbund, do you wear Wellingtons, Wellingtons with spurs, low shoes, or boots, etc.  You may also have to go to your Branch Chief for advice in case of "Branch peculiarities".

I may presume that you are going to wear low shoes with your maroon cummerbund; unless you prefer to wear your old Branch, Armour Mess Kit with Wellingtons and spurs and of course your Medical buttons and accoutrements, if you have it..........it being "Grandfathered".  

When in doubt, ask your Branch Chief or CWO/CO's advice/permission.


----------

